# Animal Planet/Backyard Habitat Show



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

I was watching a show yesterday that I had recorded from the Animal Planet channel. The show is called Backyard Habitat, where the host and a guy from the National Wildlife Federation (I think) convert homeowners' backyards into animal-friendly habitats. This particular episode centered on turning a backyard in Harlem into a bird-friendly sanctuary, complete w/ a bird bath, blueberry bushes, and nesting boxes.

However, the show did not seem to present a favorable view of pigeons. The NWF guy was designing nesting boxes for owls and planting trees for kestrels, but kept referring to pigeons as "our peskier bird friends." He then proceeded to design a preventative measure for the house to keep pigeons off the ledges. The NWF guy ran fishing line across the ledges in an effort to create a barrier against pigeons landing or roosting on the ledges of the house.

I'm still fairly new to pigeon issues, but the fishing line prevention method did not seem, to me, a humane way of keeping pigeons out. I would think that a pigeon could hurt itself flying into the practically invisible fishing line, which is thin and sharp. Also, I imagine there are times when the fishing line breaks and pigeons get tangled in the line.

Would appreciate thoughts about whether fishing line is considered a humane prevention method. If not, I plan to write an e-mail to both the Animal Planet and the National Wildlife Federation.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Derrick,

Very interesting program. Thank you for sharing it with us.

Thankfully, I have never had to deal with a pigeon caught in fishing line, however have read about it from those members who have & it's horrific for the poor bird. 

Personally, I would not recommend using fishing line as pigeon 'barrier' if you will. I would not use a fishing line around any animal. If fact, I don't even fish.

I would be inclined to find some photos of the end result of a pigeon that has been caught in fishing line & send them to these folks. I don't know how they could not realize this is so very harmful to pigeons, or any bird for that matter. At any rate the photos would be a grim reminder or a good wake up call for them.

Cindy


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks Cindy, you confirmed my suspicions. I suspect others coming along will say similar things. If anyone has pictures of a pigeon caught in fishing line, let me know via post or message, and I will attach them to the e-mail I plan to send to Animal Planet and the NWF.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

dekebrent said:


> Thanks Cindy, you confirmed my suspicions. I suspect others coming along will say similar things. If anyone has pictures of a pigeon caught in fishing line, let me know via post or message, and I will attach them to the e-mail I plan to send to Animal Planet and the NWF.


Hi Derrick,
I did a quick search, but didn't find any photos of actual damaged feet.

Cynthia (cyro51) has dealt with many 'fishing line caught pigeons' & I'm sure she has some photos. 

If she isn't online I will give her a quick 'heads up' email & she if she can help you out a bit.

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Derrick, Terry Whatley probably has pictures too.

Maggie


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Fishing Line*

Derek,

The pigeon that I rescued was "hobbled" with fishing line wrapped around both legs so that the poor thing couldn't even walk.

The picture is of his legs and feet after treatment. As you will see he pretty much lost a lot of toes. ( Those hands aren't mine!!! they belong to the nurse at the wildlife hospital)

Its horrible stuff because it just doesn't break and begins to wrap around feet and toes. I hate it!!

I would say though in the UK, wire is often put along edges of buildings to keep pigeons from landing. Whilst I wouldn't advocate it as such its a darn better than netting!

Arrggh I can't attach it - too many megabytes or something - but I can e-mail it to you if you like.

My personal e-mail is [email protected]

E-mail me if you would like me to send it to you.

Tania


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

What is sometimes recommended as a deterrent is known as 'sprung and tensioned' steel wire. It is placed along a ledge or top of balcony about 3 inches up, and securely held with purpose made metal arms, so that it does not work loose. 

They have it on the balcony next to mine, and they have never had pigeons on there. The birds cannot land on it - it is quite visible - and it is too low to go under it, and they don't like flying straight over it directly onto the floor of the balcony. So, it is safe to use, and effective.

Stuff like plain old fishing line should not be used - they should get the wire that's designed for the job and do it in a professional way.

John


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Cindy -- I will contact Cynthia/cyro51 and see if she can send me some pictures. Tania (kittypaws) has kindly sent a picture and a story that I plan to use in my e-mail/letter.

Maggie -- Your timing is perfect. As I read your post, I was thinking that Terry/TA Whatley had posted some pictures of birds with fishing line around their legs.

John -- I'd like to include the sprung and tensioned wire in my e-mail as a safer alternative, but I'm having a hard time picturing the set up your describe. Is the S&T steel wire in a thick coil form, which makes it both visible and difficult for the pigeons to get over/under? You hit on something that I think is key in humane treatment of birds/pigeons -- to the extent that you want to deter them, the obstacle placed to keep them from landing and roosting should be visible.

When I write my e-mail to Animal Planet and the NWF, I will post it here so others can see what I wrote. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Look At Your Own Risk ..*

http://nycprc.org/images/Threaded/BigFoot/index.html

I will be posting more links during the evening.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*More Pics From NYCPRC*

This is the home page of the site:

http://www.nycprc.org/

These are string/line injuries:

http://nycprc.org:16080/images/Threaded/

and these are yet more ill/injured (and other) photos:

http://www.nycprc.org/UserGallery.html

Again .. some of these are very unpleasant, so look at your own risk.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Fishing Line Hurts Other Birds Too ..*

http://www.rims.net/2006Jan22

http://www.rims.net/2005Nov13

http://www.rims.net/2005Oct24

Terry


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Terry -- Thank you very much for the links. Indeed, very sad and disturbing pictures. I hope the National Wildlife Federation will retract their support of using fishing line as a deterrent (or at least condemn the remarks of their representative who appeared on the show), and that the Animal Planet channel will come up w/ a responsible way to address this.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

*Here Is What I Had to Say*

I sent to Animal Planet today via their webform comments page -- took 4 comment pages to do it, but it was worth it  I am in the process of sending a copy to the National Wildlife Federation, and the NYCPRC:

I must start by stating that I am a fan of the Animal Planet Channel. In general, I think the Animal Planet Channel presents quality programming for all ages - informational as well as entertaining.

However, I was very disappointed with a recent episode of the show "Backyard Habitat." In the episode, co-hosts Molly Pesce and David Mizejewski helped turn a Harlem backyard into a haven for city birds. As an owner of wonderfully sweet pet pigeon that I rescued eight months ago, I was interested to see what Molly and David would create.

Instead, I found myself deeply disappointed by the episode. As an initial matter, other birds, such as falcons, kestrels, owls, cardinals, and even sparrows, were discussed with respect. However, pigeons were constantly referred to as "pesky" or "unwanted." I was puzzled that the Animal Planet would permit and endorse a viewpoint that pigeons were somehow less worthy of respect or interest than other birds, especially in light of the wonderful pigeon documentary, "War of the Birds," recently aired by the channel.

My disappointment, however, turned into shock, and eventually outrage, when David recommended that fishing line be used to deter pigeons from landing and roosting on the homeowner's ledge. The other method of deterrence he recommended, using an angled sheet of metal, was more humane in the sense that the pigeons can see the obstruction and, should they try to land on the sheet, merely slip off but still be able to fly away.

Fishing line is totally different, and it still boggles my mind why David would recommend something so potentially harmful to pigeons. Pigeons cannot see the fishing line, which is very sharp when strung taut. A pigeon flying in at full speed for a landing, such as one might do in avoiding a raptor, could be subject to a variety of injuries, not the least of which could be loss of a wing or eye, or deep lacerations of the body. Furthermore, should the fishing line become loose, the pigeon could become entangled.

There are many stories from bird owners and rehabbers about the plight of birds who become entangled in fishing line, and pigeons are no exception. The stories are sad, and the pictures are gruesome to anyone who has a heart. Stories of pigeons entangled together and starving to death as the fishing line grew tighter the more they struggled for freedom from an invisible trap. Stories of pigeons who lose their feet and legs because of loss of blood flow after becoming entangled. No animal deserves such a fate, and certainly not because one considers it to be "pesky" or "unwanted." I plan to submit pictures soon so that people at the Animal Planet and the National Wildlife Federation can see the damage that comes from fishing line. In the meanwhile, please look at these links for pictures of the damage done by fishing line: http://nycprc.org/images/Threaded/BigFoot/index.html, http://nycprc.org:16080/images/Threaded/

I am not without sympathy or understanding that feral animals, including pigeons, can present problems, and may not be welcome everywhere. I do not expect everyone to be "pigeon lovers." However, I also do not expect the Animal Planet Channel, as well as the National Wildlife Federation, to endorse the inhumane treatment of animals, including pigeons, as a solution to such problems.

I am in sincere hopes that the Animal Planet Channel will find an effective way to address this complaint, and correct the dangerous misperception that stringing fishing line is a humane and acceptable means to deter pigeons. I also hope that the National Wildlife Federation and co-host David Misejewski take this complaint to heart and work toward promoting and fostering the humane treatment of pigeons. Abraham Lincoln spoke of the "better angels" in our human nature. Let our "better angels" prevail, and make this a better place for all animals, including our feathered friends, the pigeons.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

PS -- Terry, I tried to send a copy of my comments to the NYCPRC, but could not find their e-mail address. If you happen to have it, please send it to me ... or feel free to copy and paste my comments to them on your own. Again, thanks to all who responded and gave me feedback on this issue.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Derrick,

That was a very nice letter! You covered everything in a eloquent manner. Thank you for your information, and for defending the pigeon.

Feather


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Derrick,

I sent them (NYCPRC) a message and thanked them for the photos. Dave maintains that site and takes most of the pictures. 

Thank you for caring and doing what you can to stop this insane stuff.

If you want to get in touch with Dave, let me know.

Terry


----------



## Al & Bobby (Oct 18, 2004)

Links to the straight wire (instead of fishing line)

Dave Roth's site, Urban Wildlife Society at
http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/UWS/BrdCtrl/BrdCtlProd.html
It also shows coils.
and
http://www.birdbgone.com/birdwire.htm

Slopes for ledges:
http://www.birdbgone.com/birdslope.htm

Spikes of plastic that branch out:
http://www.newpig.com/en_US/st/Roost_Inhibitors.html
This page has some pretty nasty ones, too, and a hilarious painted pumpkin. We already know how well those plastic owls work.

When people ask what to do to keep pigeons away, there's a chance to educate them about disease. But since with most, you can't dissuade them from their goal of total pooplessness, i tell them about these and other more humane methods.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Well Done, Derrick!!*

Your letter was very well written.

Any letter that states the problem(s), why there is disagreement and offers solution(s) will be more highly effective than just angry words that antagonize. 

Such letters can truly effect change. Your letter is such a one! THANK YOU!


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

*Response To My Letter From Co-Host/National Wildlife Federation*

Here is the response I received today from David Mizejewski, Co-Host of the show "Backyard Habitat" and Senior Program Manager with the National Wildlife Federation:
=========================================
Dear Mr. Brent,

Thank you for your email about our episode of Backyard Habitat on
Animal Planet focused on creating habitat for birds in the city. Our
goal was not to vilify or show disrespect for pigeons but simply
recognize that many people don't want them around in mass numbers and
that they're not a species that needs human help in order to survive in
the city (I believe I said something along those lines on the show). At
National Wildlife Federation, our backyard habitat efforts are focused
on the native birds that have been pushed out of areas of human
inhabitation by development and competition with aggressive exotics such
as pigeons, starlings and English sparrows.

You are absolutely correct that fishing line can be a real hazard to
wildlife of all sorts - birds, mammals, aquatic wildlife, etc. I felt
comfortable using the fishing line the manner we did on the show because
it was secured to the window ledge in a way that would prevent any
animal from getting tangled in it or otherwise being injured by it. It
was close to the building and there was no way for a bird to fly at
speed into it without hitting the window or wall first. A bird being
chased by a raptor would not choose to land on a window ledge but rather
fly away as fast as it could or head into the shelter of dense
vegetation or other cover. A pigeon attempting to land on the window
ledge would simply bump into the line and not be able to comfortably
fit, and as a result move on.

That said, based on your comments, I agree that we could have done a
better job at pointing out that fishing line (or any string as the
photos you included demonstrate) can be dangerous to wildlife. I should
have made a disclaimer to be extremely careful and to make sure the
fishing line doesn't become loose and tangle wildlife and that if put in
an improper place it can lacerate. I'm going to post something to the
show's message board and address the issue there. The message board can
be found at
http://animal.discovery.com/fansites/backyard/forum/forum.html.

Thanks again for your email and concern. 

Sincerely, 

David Mizejewski


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Just wanted to extend my most sincere thanks to everyone here for their support in drafting this letter, especially Terry, Tania and Cynthia who provided pictures, and John D who provided a suggesting for a safer deterrent.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm glad you got a response, Derrick. It will be interesting to see what he posts on the discussion board .. just looked and didn't see anything yet.

Terry


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Terry -- I agree, will be interesting to see what he posts. I checked the forum a few times this afternoon and did not see a new posting by him.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Found the message board posting on fishing line by the National Wildlife Federation co-host. Here it is ... not much really, but at least something -- http://community.discovery.com/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f/5791961708/m/3451924128
==========================================
A viewer wrote into National Wildlife Federation with his concern about my suggestion in our "City Birds" episode to attach fishing line across a window ledge to prevent pigeons from landing and nesting there.

He correctly pointed out that wildlife can become tangled in fishing line causing slow, painful loss of limb and eventualy death. I felt comfortable using the fishing line in the manner we did on the show because it was secured to the window ledge in a way that would prevent any animal from getting tangled in it or otherwise being injured by it. A pigeon attempting to land on the window ledge would simply bump into the line and not be able to comfortably fit, and as a result move on.

But if homeowners are not careful and let the fishing line become loose or fall off the window ledge, it can become a real hazard, so I wanted to post this here just to make sure viewers were aware of the potential dangers of fishing line that is used or disposed of improperly.

David Mizejewski
Naturalist, National Wildlife Federation
Host of Backyard Habitat on Animal Planet


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Derrick,

Thank you for writting in on this issue. At least the line was acknowleged for being a harmful tool if not monitored and used correctly. That is a beginning! It would have been brought to NO ONE'S attention if you had not written in. 

Thanks again
Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Derrick, thank you.

Maggie


----------

